# Fido vs. Rogers



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm currently a Rogers customer, no commitment (i.e. didn't sign a contract) using an unlocked 1st generation iPhone with no data plan on it. 

I have the following: 

- 350/Unlimited Eve/Weekend Plan 
- $40.00 with 6PM Early Eve. Calling Option & 350 Wkday / Unltd. Eve/Wkend

- an $11 dollar Value Package which includes 125 sent text messages, call display with name display, enhanced voice mail, something called 'Who Called' and something called 'Mobile Backup'

- I've also got a US Roaming package 

Now the local Wireless Wave store has Fido iPhones in the 16 Gb size available right now. What is the difference between being a Rogers customer and a Fido customer? I know about the per second billing that Fido has, but what else is there?

I'll pick up an iPhone tomorrow if Fido will work for me, otherwise I'll wait until I get back from a trip to the states this week and pick up a 16 Gb from Rogers when they have more stock. 

I've tried talking to Rogers reps and they couldn't really give me a reason for the difference. She did say something about whether my SIM card will work in a Fido phone but won't I get a new SIM card anyway that they can just put my existing number on?


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

Yep you can switch over no problem, you will have to pick a new plan and you will be able to get the $30 - 6gb plan. You will sign a 3 yr contract and get a new sim. It wont take long to port your #. Fido is better with per second billing and earlier evenings.


----------



## Northbound (Jul 10, 2008)

Is there any difference between the 3G coverage for Fido and Rogers? Or do they use the same towers? I know Rogers standard GSM voice coverage is better than Fido's but I don't know about their 3G data coverage.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

What is this 'Expanded Network' I see listed on the Fido website for an extra $5 per month?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Oakbridge said:


> What is this 'Expanded Network' I see listed on the Fido website for an extra $5 per month?


Apparently it is to use the Rogers network as well as the Fido network... I don't pay for it, maybe it is included with CityFido, but I get the exact same coverage as Rogers users (even in remote locations across the country)...


----------



## Northbound (Jul 10, 2008)

Oakbridge said:


> What is this 'Expanded Network' I see listed on the Fido website for an extra $5 per month?


That's what I was referring to before - Rogers has more cell towers. As a Fido customer, you have to pay extra to access those towers. Or you can get a plan that includes the expanded network. This is mostly useful if you frequently travel outside of metropolitan areas. Inside major cities, FIdo coverage is perfectly adequate.

The thing I don't know is if their 3G coverage is different at all. Hopefully someone has some insight.


----------



## marct (Aug 16, 2005)

Ah I would do anything for per second billing. Fido doesn't have My5 though right? They don't have many plans on their site.


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

marct said:


> Ah I would do anything for per second billing. Fido doesn't have My5 though right? They don't have many plans on their site.


Honestly, the best thing to do is go down to your local Fido store. The plans they don't advertise that are generally available are much better than anything they advertise.

The expanded network is not likely to be a problem for most city dwellers. Its when you get off those major Fido corridors and start hitting Rogers towers that it becomes worth while.

Without looking to verify its $0.25 a minute when on Rogers towers without the package or 20 minutes per month. This is air time only as data is always local in Canada. If after looking at the tower maps you are on a Fido fringe area or think you will use anywhere near 20 minutes a month I'd definitely consider the $5.00 package.


----------

